# Builing Kernel - Panic

## blackwire

Well, atm ive been messing around with the kernel ALOT and i think i might have even got sound working inside the new kernel, also got the latest gentoo-sources but haveing trouble installing it because all my attempts to point GRUB to the new kernel die in a kernel panic. When i get home im going to try this mkinitrc thing or watever its name is. It seems theres alot of kernel panics going around and i applied (most) of the nessacary configs such as automount, and others outlined @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122524 . So, once i figure out how to kill that, ill see if my sound is working.

update-3/21

It didnt help at all really, but this time i used genkernel to build the new kernel image and at the end it said that it needed an additional boot param real_root=/$root, well i put that into the kernel parameters but still ended in a kernel panic. However, it looks like with the new kernel, it got further than usual. Its very fustrating

[edit by NeddySeagoon - split from a sound card thread, as this is a different problem]

----------

## guruvan

do you really need an initrd? 

I NEVER use that. I take it out of the kernel config, and build all the drivers necessary to bring up the root right into the kernel (scsi, sata, etc....stuff to see /dev/ROOT) and use modules for everything else....(on a diskless box I'd build the network drivers into the kernel.....)

AFAIK initrd is mostly useful for generic/universal live CDs, install disks, etc. When you need to build so many drivers that the kernel would be too big. Personally I can't see why a stable machine needs this.

----------

## blackwire

Well i also heard that having initrd wouldnt hurt a system either (source forgotten) . but  im gonna mess with the kernel (once again....  :Sad:  ) when i get home and im gonna compare my wrking kernel to the broken one and try to find out what is missing and what is not needed. my goal is to get this working by the end of the weekend.

----------

## guruvan

won't hurt to have initrd. probably most people have one by default.  the main result is smaller kernel binaries - it just not necessary, and for me, more work than necessary. (more ways for me to hose my boot process)

----------

## blackwire

well i took ur advice and took out the initrd lines, the savedefault and boot lines and 

redid the kernel params to look like kernel /boot/gentoo.2.6.24... real_root=/dev/$root and root=/dev/$root 

and it works very nice... i was right about my kernel being the only prob because now i got sound and everything i wanted working... thank you for the suggestion. 

 :Razz: 

----------

## guruvan

no problem....glad it's working!

----------

